# Leather Seat Repair Advice Pls (pics)



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've got a BMW with Black Dakota leather. Most of the leather is in good condition apart from the bolster that is starting to wear.

How would i go about fixing this?

Any advice would be great.





thanks
G


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

You will most likely be able to use a dye kit.

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Dye_Kit.php?gclid=CJ_F5rvcqbcCFaTItAodqFIAWQ


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> You will most likely be able to use a dye kit.
> 
> http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Dye_Kit.php?gclid=CJ_F5rvcqbcCFaTItAodqFIAWQ


Yep - and they do good kits.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

that kit seems a little expensive! ;-)

I'll look for a smaller kit.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

IYRIX said:


> that kit seems a little expensive! ;-)
> 
> I'll look for a smaller kit.


Check their website for a kit more appropriate to your colour or arrange a quote for a leather technician to come out and do it for you.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want to repair it fully you will need a professional repair kit. If you are happy to restore the colour and allow the damage to be covered I would suggest you look at Easy Colour. We have used this with members if the Porsche Owners Club and BMW Owners Club who have both rated the product highly.
You can find it here
http://www.lttsolutions.co.uk/furni...er-care-and-cleaning/leather-easy-colour.html

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive used this with good results in the past

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Recolouring_Balm.php

literally just rub it in


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Something I need to have repaired also !


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, i'll read into them both and get one. Will post the results when done. 

Cheers again.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello
We also do a Bolster Repair Pen which is a larger format of our Leather Repair Pens for doing larger areas like this. It is pigment and finish in one and will do this job very well.
Not on the website but you can choose from the colours on our website or we can do a custom mix for you to match your leather.

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

judyb said:


> Hello
> We also do a Bolster Repair Pen which is a larger format of our Leather Repair Pens for doing larger areas like this. It is pigment and finish in one and will do this job very well.
> Not on the website but you can choose from the colours on our website or we can do a custom mix for you to match your leather.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll be in touch Tuesday to order this. sounds simple.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gliptone Scuff Master Kit :thumb:...

http://www.liquidleather.com/scuffs.htm


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Leather Bolster Pen arrived from LTT and easy to use. I did one pass with the pen and the results are good. from a distance the results looks very good, but you can see from the picture that the colour is slightly different.

Happy with the results so far.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

A good thing to know mate !


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Good to hear you found it easy to use.
The colour difference is to do with the sheen which is often the case with black leather - looks as though you could have done with a Gloss rather than Matt. We also do custom mix pens to match if you have a sample of leather.
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

The pen you supplied is matt i'm sure. I'll check later. I found i missed a few spots, so going to give it another go tonight. 

Will post the results later.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

The pen used on my very worn gearknob. Made some good colour improvements.



The colour is a lot better and picture does not show enough detail.


----------

